# Bloodrayne: The movie(Review)



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2006)

Being that this came from the director Uwe Boll(who did "House of the Dead"(3/10) and "Alone in the dark"(5/10), I did not expect much from this.

I never played the game, so didn't care about the change in plot. 

First, the good things.

1)The main actress was hot
2) Had some good scenery/cinamotography

That's..........it.

I will say it had a big cast, including: Kristina Lokien("Terminator 3", Micheal Madsen(Kill Bill 2), Ben Kingsley(Species; House of sand and fog), Michele Rodriguez(Lost, "Resident Evil"),  Billy Zane("Dead calm", "Titanic") and two other guys I can't name but I recognized. Also, Meat Loaf or whatever, the old rocker, who was also in Formula 51 showed up. 

Anyway................they all did pretty badly. Lokien looked good as Rayne, but some of her acting felt very.......off. Madsen surprised me. He did TERRIBLE. He felt off........all the time. Kingsley did average. I didn't buy his part but at least he didn't annoy me. Rodriguez's accent was on and off. She had sort of a 'one-note' character role so didnt have much to do other than look pissy. Billy Zane was unbelievable as Rodrigues's father, overacted a bit, but wasn't as bad as some of the others.

Meat Loaf was aweful in his cameo. 

The script had many unexplained plot points and bad character development. How did they know who did that? Why did that character do what he/she did? Ect,ect,ect.

Also, some terrible editing errors.

Like you see someone jump into some pond. You see like 6 guys near him/her. When he/she jumps into the water, they are still there. But suddenly another person comes by and all those guys are gone. So this person jumps into the water, starts fighting with the other character.

And suddenly the guys are back, watching the pond. But then the characters resurface, and the guys are gone again! Wtf happened!?

And finally, those swords looked cheap, dull, and possibly came from the Wal-Mart halloween section.

So yeah, it sucked. Don't see it.

4/10. It was fun to make fun of at least. 

lol, props to whoever knew this movie was out. Even die-hard fans didnt realize the movie just came out.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2006)

And i sooo loved the Bloodrayne games.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2006)

I knew it, i probebly give it a even lower rating, down there with catwomen except hallie is hotter.


----------



## illusion (Jan 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I knew it, i probebly give it a even lower rating, down there with catwomen except hallie is hotter.



I agree with CMTF, I can't believe you even went to watch it. I mean seriously, the director did House of the Dead man, "House of the Dead"!! Arguably the worst movie ever made, I would put that and Jason X as a tie for the worst ever.

I saw the previews and I seriously thought it was gonna come on TNT or the Sci-fi network as a made for T.V. movie. That's how crappy it looked. It's too bad, the games are great.


----------



## metronomy (Jan 9, 2006)

Uwe Boll is quite possible the worst director alive, yet they still keep letting him make movies. I haven't seen this movie, I'm not going to see this movie.


----------



## Quoll (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, it was predicted that this would be another game whose hopes of a lasting movie franchise would be killed by Uwe Boll. My theory is that he's the only director willing to work for minimum wage.


----------



## gnutte (Jan 9, 2006)

I never expected it to be any good the moment i found out that Uwe Boll was directing it.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 9, 2006)

the trailer was enough for me to know this movie was gonna suck


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2006)

lol, well, it REALLY bombed.

I hope its the end of Uwe's career.


----------



## Powerman (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow, this must not have been good at all considering no one knew it was out.

Hell even my friend who's a movie buff didn't know it was out, I just told him over the phone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2006)

yeah, I only knew because I happened to come across an interview with Uwe Boll(From "The Arrow", part of joblo.com)

the thing is, they spent 20million on the advertising, but I only saw like 1 or 2 TV spots.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 9, 2006)

That's because no one wants to advertise this garbage.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 10, 2006)

Well guys I don't know if you knew this but the German taxloop hole that uwe boll been living off of is now gone. If you don't know what I'm talking about I'll explain. IN germany there is a law that if you invest in a movie and it flops. It will be write it off in taxes. In other words Investers can avoid taxes by investing in uwe bolls shitfeast. ALso you can take out loans and if the movie fails you can write that off too. I think this is right


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 10, 2006)

So basically, the government pays them back for the money they lost?


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 10, 2006)

yep, basically. Dungien Seige is gonna be his last movie. Then he gonna have to find a real job like everybody else.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 11, 2006)

We'll see.  That schmuck is like a cockroach.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 11, 2006)

True, He'll most likely find another scam to get his shitty movies made.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 11, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> We'll see. That schmuck is like a cockroach.



Maybe even more than a mere cockroach.


----------



## superman_1 (Jan 11, 2006)

ppl check this out... this movie got owned big time at theatres....

Ichigo​_v18[Yanime].zip

?BLOODRAYNE? $1.2 MILLION WEEKEND BOX OFFICE ESTIMATE OFF BY $1,199,991.75

By Rip Price

While studio estimates pegged new film ?Bloodrayne? as having earned an embarassingly low $1.2 million over the weekend, sources tell me the final grosses indicate that the video game adaptation actually earned $8.25.

Studios typically estimate on Sunday morning the total gross for the weekend. While they?re usually very close, it?s not unusual for estimates to be off by around $1 million.

Executives who oversaw ?Bloodrayne? said they ?reasonably? expected more people to view the film on Sunday.

?According to exhibitor reports, ?Bloodrayne? made $0 on friday and $8.25 on Saturday,? Jack Anderson, president of distribution at Romar Studios told me. ?We estimated the film would make $1,999,991.75 Sunday, but as it turned out, we were off by $1,999,991.75.?

Executives at some other studios complained to me that ?Bloodrayne? shouldn?t get credit for its $8.25, as it was paid by a 19 year-old college student in San Diego who bought the ticket in order to get into a sold out showing of ?Hostel.?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2006)

6HAHAHAHAHAH HOLY SHIT HAHAHAH


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2006)

lol,

I saw both Hostel and Bloodrayne. Hostel was MUCH better.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 13, 2006)

You actually paid to see BloodRayne?  Geez.  Which one did you THINK was going to be better?!

It makes me sick that a guy like Uwe Boll keeps getting bigger budgets and all-star casts while true talented directors struggle a lot more. 

Fuck his German schmuck ass.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2006)

I made an oath to see every horror(or close) film that came out in theaters.

And, I had some hope that Boll improved.

In some ways he did........but that doesnt say much.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 14, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> I made an oath to see every horror(or close) film that came out in theaters.
> 
> And, I had some hope that Boll improved.
> 
> In some ways he did........but that doesnt say much.





That's a silly oath.  

Boll has improved, by making even crappier movies with bigger budgets and name casts.  He still sucks.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2006)

Vile is correct, he sucks.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 15, 2006)

Of course I'm correct.  This is my business.  I may not look it, but I'm a professional.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2006)

You can be half retarded man and you can tell this dude sucks at making movies and should go work in Mcdonalds.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2006)

lol, I thought he did okay in Alone in the Dark.

The only problem I had with that was the acting.

Bloodrayne put him back as the worst though.


----------



## Sho (Jan 15, 2006)

It's not a surprise that Uwe made another garbage movie, and once again completely destroyed what made the series so great in the first place.  I expect it of him in fact.  But I wish the videogame companies would just quit handing their licenses over to this guy for their games, since he just ruins it every single time.  He's a failure.



			
				superman_1 said:
			
		

> ppl check this out... this movie got owned big time at theatres....
> 
> Vhea
> 
> ...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 15, 2006)

I actually downloaded the movie...but couldn't make myself to watch it for more than 5 min...


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 15, 2006)

That's pretty funny Sho.  Kind of like an Onion article.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2006)

lol, he wants them to bomb.

ALl of his videogames he choses to make movies out of aren't that good anyway.

lol, he makes me appreciate Paul Andersson, thats for sure.


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 16, 2006)

thats so funny,i knew no one would want to see this uwe boll type of shit


----------

